# I now own Worldmark!



## JudyS (Mar 1, 2014)

After years of hearing great things about Worldmark, I am now an owner! I bought a 12,000 credit contract off of eBay. The seller was "shoppingdogg" and the contract was just as described. Closing took about six weeks.

I'm not sure when I'll actually be able to _stay_ on my new Worldmark credits. (I live in Michigan, plus I already have some banked exchange weeks to use up). But, I have wanted to own Worldmark for a long time, and prices seem to be firming up since the low they reached a few years ago. So, I am very happy so far with my purchase.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 2, 2014)

Do you know how long it took for Wyndham/Worldmark to process the final paperwork once they got it from the transfer agent? How did you find out it was complete and that you could set up online access to the website?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 2, 2014)

Unlike WVO there are no deeds so 4 - 8 weeks has been the historical norm

Splits and combines slow the process


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 2, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> Unlike WVO there are no deeds so 4 - 8 weeks has been the historical norm
> 
> Splits and combines slow the process



4-8 weeks from purchase to account opening I can see, but I was really more interested in how much of that was WM/Wyn taking their own sweet time once they receive the ownership paperwork.

I am in the final stages of a purchase of a split. The notarized transfer endorsement certificate and the New Owner Application were sent to WM about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## jbcoug (Mar 2, 2014)

JudyS,

Congratulations, I hope you enjoy your ownership as much as we do!


----------



## sparty (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats on owning Worldmark.  We've been renting Marriott and using Worldmark extensively.

One tip, during periods where you're not sure how to use it, look far out, go for very tough trades with LONG lead times.

I did just this, we got 1 week 2 bedroom Disney Baylake Tower this year for RCI Worldmark exchange


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 2, 2014)

uscav8r said:


> 4-8 weeks from purchase to account opening I can see, but I was really more interested in how much of that was WM/Wyn taking their own sweet time once they receive the ownership paperwork.
> 
> I am in the final stages of a purchase of a split. The notarized transfer endorsement certificate and the New Owner Application were sent to WM about 2 weeks ago.


 
As I said splits take longer, always have


----------



## sugar apple (Mar 2, 2014)

sparty said:


> Congrats on owning Worldmark.  We've been renting Marriott and using Worldmark extensively.
> 
> One tip, during periods where you're not sure how to use it, look far out, go for very tough trades with LONG lead times.
> 
> I did just this, we got 1 week 2 bedroom Disney Baylake Tower this year for RCI Worldmark exchange



Can you explain this statement any further. I've owned Worldmark for a long time and still haven't mastered how to use it.


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't want to hijack the thread any more than I have, so congrats to the OP! Hopefully I'll be joining you soon.


----------



## LLW (Mar 3, 2014)

JudyS said:


> After years of hearing great things about Worldmark, I am now an owner! I bought a 12,000 credit contract off of eBay. The seller was "shoppingdogg" and the contract was just as described. Closing took about six weeks.
> 
> I'm not sure when I'll actually be able to _stay_ on my new Worldmark credits. (I live in Michigan, plus I already have some banked exchange weeks to use up). But, I have wanted to own Worldmark for a long time, and prices seem to be firming up since the low they reached a few years ago. So, I am very happy so far with my purchase.



Welcome to WM, Judy! 

So why do you want to own WM - since it doesn't seem that you are in lack of good timeshares ?


----------



## benyu2010 (Mar 3, 2014)

uscav8r said:


> 4-8 weeks from purchase to account opening I can see, but I was really more interested in how much of that was WM/Wyn taking their own sweet time once they receive the ownership paperwork.
> 
> I am in the final stages of a purchase of a split. The notarized transfer endorsement certificate and the New Owner Application were sent to WM about 2 weeks ago.



Lately, it takes 2 weeks for standalone and 3 weeks for split OR combine once file delivered  to (and accepted by) Wyndham Title...


----------



## benyu2010 (Mar 3, 2014)

JudyS said:


> After years of hearing great things about Worldmark, I am now an owner! I bought a 12,000 credit contract off of eBay. The seller was "shoppingdogg" and the contract was just as described. Closing took about six weeks.
> 
> I'm not sure when I'll actually be able to _stay_ on my new Worldmark credits. (I live in Michigan, plus I already have some banked exchange weeks to use up). But, I have wanted to own Worldmark for a long time, and prices seem to be firming up since the low they reached a few years ago. So, I am very happy so far with my purchase.



Congrats, Judy...

It seems you had a smooth transaction. Bump the post after your first stay...


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 3, 2014)

benyu2010 said:


> Lately, it takes 2 weeks for standalone and 3 weeks for split OR combine once file delivered  to (and accepted by) Wyndham Title...




I was just notified by Bill at Smartshare.com that my transfer is done and to call owner services in the next few days to get online access. Happy day (and right at the 2 week mark... Spot on, Ben)!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregT (Mar 3, 2014)

Judy,

Congrats on the purchase -- Worldmark rocks -- one of my favorite timeshares and systems (but I love them all!).   I know you will enjoy it, I hope you get a rapid close!

Best,

Greg


----------

